# Commuting Advice - Wexford (south east) and Dublin West



## bess (14 Dec 2011)

I would really appreciate your advice on the following. Having just recently returned from 3 years in London,  I've got a job in Wexford, near Enniscorthy (Ballymurn). The job will sometimes involve travelling to waterford (Cork Road). My partner works around Liffey Valley. 

Any advice on where to live that would be half way for us both? We're keen to live together again... Would rather favour easy transport links to Dublin- We are both from Galway and often go there at the weekends...


----------



## dereko1969 (14 Dec 2011)

Shankill/Loughlinstown/Cherrywood/Ballybrack/Killiney?

All handy for M50/M11 - Cherrywood apartments are probably renting cheaply enough and will have you on the Green Luas line, you also have the option of the 145/7 buses around there too.


----------



## bess (15 Dec 2011)

thanks for your post- I've just edited my post to say Ballymurn- not Ballymoney (i wish)


----------



## Jo1708 (15 Dec 2011)

I would say even Wicklow/Rathnew area might suit.  I'm not sure what the commute would be like from there to Enniscorthy but I know living in Rathnew I can get to Liffey Valley in about 40 minutes using the M50.


----------



## notagardener (20 Dec 2011)

I'd go for Arklow, 30mins from Enniscorthy and less than an hour from Liffey Valley. Best of luck


----------

